# Donkey hoof trimming for curled hooves



## ilovegoats

Someone i know, has had something wrong with their back and can barely bend over. That means they havent been able to trim their donkey's hooves. The feet look like elf shies because of how curled they are and the donkey doesn't stand up very well. I am not sure how long they have been growing, but it is pretty bad. Does anyone know of any resources i could look too? I really want to help the poor donkey. The picture is not the actual hooves, but they look just like them.


----------



## chelsboers

I think it would be best to have a farrier take a look. They are probably going to have to be worked on over a long period of time to get back to where they should be


----------



## LadySecret

Any horse or donkey with hooves like in that picture needs a farrier asap! Only profesional attention and care will save an animal that bad off.


----------



## lovinglife

That is foundered, needs a good farrier in the worst way. Coffin bone is most likely rotated, lots of pain for the animal with hooves like that.


----------



## sweetgoats

that is horrible. I saw someone that had a donkey this way and I turned her in to the Humane society. Hers was total neglect. That poor animal.


----------



## Dani-1995

I agree, they need a farrier. Also I'd look into a vet visit to check for other issues. This is pretty serious and isn't something you can remedy at home


----------



## kccjer

I agree this needs a GOOD farrier experienced in corrective trimming. Most likely, this poor baby will never be back to normal but it depends on how much distortion to the coffin bone and the "live" portion of the hoof there is. We brought one back to almost fixed (can't find pics or I would post them for you) that was long AND twisted under. Took a skill saw and knocking him out to take 12 inches of hoof off....vet was there to knock him out and "advise" my farrier nephew. LOL Last I knew, JJ was doing pretty good. He'll never be 100% but he was 75% when he left here.


----------



## KW Farms

Agree with everyone saying farrier...asap! The poor donkey needs professional help. If the owner couldn't do it herself, she should have found a farrier before it got that bad. That is total neglect.


----------



## DoubleR

Depending on how they ACTUALLY look it may or may not have foundered. A vet really needs to determine if its foundered first. Then an experienced farrier can be brought in.
I've done curled feet before and if they haven't rotated (foundered) they can be salvaged over time usually with great success. If they have rotated they can still be made comfortable. Usually shoes are involved however. Determination of where the coffin bone is and if it's rotated and to what extreme plays a huge part in how it's trimmed.
It take a lot of time and neglect to get to that point. It's the owners responsibility to have a farrier out if he/she can't do it themselves all along. This animal needs a new home.  Please be careful in getting to involved in this. If the animal gets trimmed and becomes lame which isn't that uncommon for the first bit of time they can blame you and that opens a whole can of worms.
Good luck!


----------



## Twink90

At this point the most humane thing to do is put it to sleep. The founder has passed the point of no return. The pain & length of time this poor fellow has suffered breaks my heart!!! The owners should be turned in fir animal abuse.
At this point the coffin bone is probably protruding thru the soul. I have only seen one this bad & it was put down immediately as the pain is overwhelming!


----------



## Goats Rock

I understand back problems and unbelievable pain, but if someone has an animal, the animal deserves 
the best care possible. I sure hope you can help the poor donkey! I agree a farrier would be the best 
bet.


----------



## Naunnie

Here's a starting place for ya I hope....https://www.newhorse.com/page/farrier/b.2001.g.5683.html?page=1 I sure hope the Donkeys gets immediate attention.


----------



## happybleats

I agree...a professional is needed ASAP....


----------



## Naunnie

I've been thinking about y'all. How is he? Were you able to get a farrier out yet?


----------



## KW Farms

How is the donkey doing?

This donkey isn't necessarily foundered. Actually, this doesn't look like founder to me at all. Hooves can look this bad just from lack of trimming. They start curling up like that as they grow. All that may be needed is a good farrier to trim the hooves down over time and get them back to where they should be.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I agree with what has been said. He just needs some good trims. I traded a 6pk of beer for a mare with hooves similar to that. Had a vet out, they sawed off a ton of the hoof, she laid down for about a week because her feet were sore. But after the tenderness wore off she was up and about, and I was able to get her feet looking normal again.


----------



## CritterCarnival

While I agree that the donkey in the picture looks to be fixable with good trimming, that isn't the donkey the OP is posting about.


> The picture is not the actual hooves, but they look just like them.


I hope they have found help for their poor donkey, I was hoping to hear an update.


----------

